

Ask HN: do you have any low end boxes/VPS? If so, what do you do with them? - coolnow

The more impressive the better. I wonder if there&#x27;s someone out there who&#x27;s hosting a 10,000 uniques&#x2F;day site on a 128MB VPS. I have 3 VPS that i pay roughly £12 a year for. One is a personal VPN, one serves files for a small VB app i&#x27;m making and the last one just serves as a place to mess around in and test different configurations out. I also host a site for friends on my Raspberry Pi which is hosted at home (works great btw). I run nginx on everything, but my playground VPS is running Lighttpd as i want to test something new.<p>I get zero to 5 visitors (friends) to my sites at any one day. Due to this, i don&#x27;t know how well my VPS or my Pi would handle a larger amount of visitors. Are there any recommended tools to test this?
======
mjolk
>I get zero to 5 visitors (friends) to my sites at any one day. Due to this, i
don't know how well my VPS or my Pi would handle a larger amount of visitors.
Are there any recommended tools to test this?

Google search for 'load testing tools.' Apache's AB
([http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/ab.html](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/ab.html))
or Locust ( [http://locust.io](http://locust.io) ) will do this for you.

~~~
workhere-io
Also Siege ([http://www.joedog.org/siege-home/](http://www.joedog.org/siege-
home/)).

------
dydx
I have an OVH dedi that I pay $60/month for, I can host all of my projects on
it. It's fantastic.

------
pmtarantino
Interesting question :) I'd like to know this too!

